# Old texture peeling.



## OnPoint (Apr 29, 2011)

So once again I have a question, that I "should" already know the answer to..I was patching the seams and angles in a garage, has been done for 15 yrs now apparently, anyway, the old texture just kept "peeling" or scraping right off VERY easily, right down to the drywall clean as a whistle. I have ran into this a few times now. Scrape it down the best I can, but when I got to match or blend in texture, certain spots come right off on my roller once mud is applied for texture..very frustrating. Tried duarabonding spots first, still old texture comes right off clean when roll or stomp (even extremely lightly) over it....anyone have a reason as to why this old texture just comes off so easily and clean??...froze/fumes?....any input is appreciated.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

OnPoint said:


> So once again I have a question, that I "should" already know the answer to..I was patching the seams and angles in a garage, has been done for 15 yrs now apparently, anyway, the old texture just kept "peeling" or scraping right off VERY easily, right down to the drywall clean as a whistle. I have ran into this a few times now. Scrape it down the best I can, but when I got to match or blend in texture, certain spots come right off on my roller once mud is applied for texture..very frustrating. Tried duarabonding spots first, still old texture comes right off clean when roll or stomp (even extremely lightly) over it....anyone have a reason as to why this old texture just comes off so easily and clean??...froze/fumes?....any input is appreciated.


 The problem is that the ceiling was not primed(painted) and the drywaller did not add any paint to his spray(texture) before he shot it.

You can NOT fix this. You need to just take a blade (6" or 8" or whatever) and scrape it off(if it wants to give you a problem, just fill a garden sprayer with water and shoot a little up there, and it will scrape right off). At that point, you need to prime the ceiling with a decent primer paint, and then shoot it again.

You cannot fix this !!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

See onpoint, people will help you on here, it's just the mesh thing has been beat to death. so if you have any questions down the road, feel free to fire away.

And if you need to know anything about sheep, ask the kiwi's,,,,,,,because sheep is another topic done to death on this site, that's all them kiwi's talk about on this site,,,, sheep this and sheep that.........:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> See onpoint, people will help you on here, it's just the mesh thing has been beat to death. so if you have any questions down the road, feel free to fire away.
> 
> And if you need to know anything about sheep, ask the kiwi's,,,,,,,because sheep is another topic done to death on this site, that's all them kiwi's talk about on this site,,,, sheep this and sheep that.........:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


With a baa baa here and a baa baa there, here a baa, there a baa, everywhere a baa baa.......


----------



## OnPoint (Apr 29, 2011)

I am going to have to argue that theory that there was no primer/paint in the texture or sealed with primer afterwards. Granted I do believe this would have sealed the texture form the beginning, but it was a roll on stomp texture and I would say 85% of the houses we do, they do not paint or prime the ceilings, have no problem with those. Also we texture garages the same way and have never had that happen to any of ours, even if they were not primed. Leads me to believe it was something else, the house was drywalled in the summer so the freeze theory doesn't add up either...hmm..anyone have a better idea of getting around this problem besides scraping the entire ceiling? It was mainly around the edges and out 2 ft..the center of the ceiling was just fine and took the patch and new texture no prob...appreciate the response thought!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That's rock outside ..It wont work ! When the moister sets in It will stay there till dry weather comes along .Then the mud comes loose ..texture and tape. back when asbestos was around ...porches ,garages,and carports could be hung and finished ... and last ........ I've seen the same thing happen in baths with no exhaust fans ..The stipple fell off with ease... It's a moister problem ...


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

OnPoint said:


> I am going to have to argue that theory that there was no primer/paint in the texture or sealed with primer afterwards. Granted I do believe this would have sealed the texture form the beginning, but it was a roll on stomp texture and I would say 85% of the houses we do, they do not paint or prime the ceilings, have no problem with those. Also we texture garages the same way and have never had that happen to any of ours, even if they were not primed. Leads me to believe it was something else, the house was drywalled in the summer so the freeze theory doesn't add up either...hmm..anyone have a better idea of getting around this problem besides scraping the entire ceiling? It was mainly around the edges and out 2 ft..the center of the ceiling was just fine and took the patch and new texture no prob...appreciate the response thought!


 Okay,,,, then you tell us whats happening!!!!!

I'm always up to learning new things


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

As long as texture peels cleanly off ceiling you need to do what Capt said earlier. Nothing worse than trying to blend texture and old texture coming off on your roller. At the very least try spraying an oil based primer over ceiling where you're going to be rolling.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

It's a moisture problem..:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

The water could be reactivating the old mud. You'd be money ahead to just scrape it. Small time investment = peace of mind. We don't always need to understand WHY something is happening, just that it is.....and that we know how to fix it.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> It's a moisture problem..:yes:


Gee,,, ya think????? :stupid::whistling2:


----------



## OnPoint (Apr 29, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Okay,,,, then you tell us whats happening!!!!!
> 
> I'm always up to learning new things


I was not sure, I assumed it was a moisture thing myself. I just knew it couldnt be a paint/sealer thing because have done many ceiling that were not primed and they do not have the same problem. I am very inquisitive and rather ask questions if unsure, even if I don't get the best response, I take it all into consideration..as you said, always up for learning new things. I ask on here because only know a handful of legit drywallers who would have any take on matters, figured this would be the best spot to get answers from other drywallers..I do regret asking about the mesh thing..sheesh...anyway, thanks for your input, I do appreciate your time and response. I have it all textured in but a few spots "bubbled" up, dreading having to scrape as I know there may be no end, thought about scraping "bubbled" spots and skimming with durabond or hotmud and retexturing those spots...always up for more options if ya got them!..


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Had it been primed, the moisture wouldn't have been a problem. So it is a moisture problem and because it wasn't primed, it became a texture problem.:thumbup:
Sounds like a lack of ventilation in the attic. Maybe the vents have been blocked at the eaves. Hence the greater problem around the edge. 

How's that for beating around the bush?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

There's one way to check what's going on.....climb up in the access and have a look around. See any discoloration? 

And what if they used light topping to texture with? That stuff will pull right off when you reactivate it with moisture (don't believe me? Try rolling a slap/stomp on over the stuff....the longer you let it sit, the more it pulls off)

Another option....board beneath mud was dusty. What's the texture on the walls? Have the walls been primed? Was the ceiling textured _after_ walls were primed? Gee whiz....there's a million things it could be. Personally, I'd either scrape it or prime it with an oil base. I don't like failure, and I avoid/prevent it at whatever time/cost it takes............because it ALWAYS costs more to come back and fix your sh!t after paint is on....and after they move all their stuff back in.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> There's one way to check what's going on.....climb up in the access and have a look around. See any discoloration?
> 
> And what if they used light topping to texture with? That stuff will pull right off when you reactivate it with moisture (don't believe me? Try rolling a slap/stomp on over the stuff....the longer you let it sit, the more it pulls off)
> 
> Another option....board beneath mud was dusty. What's the texture on the walls? Have the walls been primed? Was the ceiling textured _after_ walls were primed? Gee whiz....there's a million things it could be. Personally, I'd either scrape it or prime it with an oil base. I don't like failure, and I avoid/prevent it at whatever time/cost it takes............because it ALWAYS costs more to come back and fix your sh!t after paint is on....and after they move all their stuff back in.


For sure!


----------



## Bazookaguy (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, from what you described, it sounds like the original taper that worked on your house used Plus 3 lightwieght mud. considering the tape is popping off the seams and angles. The reason thats occuring is that, plus 3 has less glue mixed into the compound to make it easier to sand, I call it marshmallow mud because of its light density that it has.

the DW contractors around here wont even stock topping on there jobs, because of sloppy tapers that either dont know or dont care what they use, to string tape or anything else on their jobs. It states it on the box of topping or plus 3, not recommended for taping. usg mud that is. 

so we only use AP for the entire job. the only time the tape will peel off using 
AP is when theres dry tape or it freezes. considering its a garage, and its that important that you fix it, if you choose to scrape it, or sand it off, you'll have to get it to the sheetrock surface itself so your texture will stick. otherwise overlay the entire ceiling and start over. 

chris.


----------

